# PFD's



## jrsamp (Jul 21, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good life vest for kayak fishing


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

I have the exact one in this thread and paid more than twice that amount and still think it was a good deal!
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...-piseas-kayak-fishing-vest-$60-navarre-94017/


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

I gota nice inflatable at Academy for 70.00.They're nice in a yak cause their backless and don't interfere with the seat.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

I have an Extrasport Osprey - very comfortable and has lots of pockets for safety equip., gear, tools, etc. Call me crazy, but I wear my PFD any time I am on the water. Seems to me that when you need it is not the time to be putting it on. Try jumping off your yak, retrieving your PFD and putting it on while you are in the water. Add bad weather - swells / wind or a knock on the head or any number of potential problems.


----------



## bimini (Apr 14, 2011)

*Pfd*

Extraport makes excellent PFD's and they have many pockets, D-Rings and adjustable straps. Both the Osprey and the Striper should provide the safety and security you need when you're *not* on top of your yak. Once you're overboard, and you will be eventually, don't wish you had one on. Good decision to seek advice, just buy one.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I use a Absolute Outdoor Full Throttle Onyx Co2 Manual Belt Pack Vest. Looks just like a fanny pack. Very comfortable.


----------

